# 20gal Thai stream/Khuli loach Biotope *pics*



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds really cool!!


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

Turns out Lepoard danios are not a wild strain :icon_roll lol, I will be getting zebra danios now


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

If you prefer the leopard ones I thought I'd let you know that the leopard strain IS actually a wild-type mutation, I used to work in a Zebrafish lab and one of the main wildtype strains we used had the leopard spots instead of stripes 

Scape looks really cool, can't wait to see how it progresses too!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've always heard mixed reports, though most of what I've seen seem to think it's a "natural" mutation... it's just whether or not there are any truly "indigenious" populations that consistently show this morph.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It's definitely a natural mutation, possibly no wild full schools of them though, but they are considered "wild type" in the scientific research community anyway.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

there is a danio this is truly 'leopard'.








Danio TW02

get plenty of plants in there too. I Love khulis and they will breed.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

N1CK said:


> [strike]lepoard[/strike] zebra danios as dither fish and 7 khuli loaches


What are "dither" fish?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fish that will swim around and encourage more shy fish to come out in the open b/c they know it's "safe."


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> I Love khulis and they will breed.


I love Khulis too. I've heard that their breeding is very sporadic and completely unpredictable. Is this untrue?

Have you had luck breeding them?


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

thats right, if theres lots of other fish out then it probably means that theres no other big fish that can eat you  


Plant wise I was hoping to get lots of the smaller crypt in the larger area of the tank, with a few bits of wood and leaf litter, then quite a few wendtii's on the 'hill'

hoping to get the rest of the plants/wood tomorrow 

the danios I'll probably get whatever is available at the pet shop at the time, hopefully leopards then :bounce:


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> get plenty of plants in there too. I Love khulis and they will breed.





Twimbo said:


> I love Khulis too. I've heard that their breeding is very sporadic and completely unpredictable. Is this untrue?
> 
> Have you had luck breeding them?


I began tearing down one of my tanks last night for a rescape and found a kuhlii fry. After doing some research, I found that it can happen in an aquarium, but is very rare. Here's my thread with pics.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> there is a danio this is truly 'leopard'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went into the pet shop today and noticed that they had some of those, only 4 though , diddn't have any of the other leopards either so i'll be getting zebras


I'm thinking for the hardscape (wood/rocks) I'll try and create it to look as if its all settled in that pace,as if the original piece has caught on something and then the rest has eventually built up there over time


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

4L buckets and air tubing is surprisingly useful for filling up tanks  


the camera isn't here at the moment though , promise pics later lol


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

**Pics**









FTS








the left hand side (forgot to take one of the RH side though :icon_roll)









the two bits of wood (does it look like its floated/drifted/managed to get stuck there??)










and the eventual money shot (onces the crypts are grown in and a khuli loach is sitting there :biggrin


I was also thinking about sticking some anubias petite in amongst the wood (after seeing some of CL's shots of it) do you think it would look good (apart from the fact that its not really found anywhere.....apart from peoples fish tanks )


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Kulhi's If they were still being sold here I would buy the store out. I havent seen them in 10 years.


----------



## mykoe817 (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome progress. I also have always wanted to start a Khuli loach tank. It's coming together great!


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

I would of rather planted some more of the smaller crypts, but it was all they had:icon_sad:, the H.polysperma is already starting to grow though , one think I do need is a 6500k bulb, the plants may like the two pink ones but it doesn't really look that good
Nothing in there fish wise yet

I'm not really sure if this is a low tech tank though... I'm dosing flourish excel and PMDD plant wise it could be called low tech...:biggrin:


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking good so far, it'll look better when it fills in.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

Update:

I was originally going to swap the 10 harlequins for some credit at the LPS then buy the danios but I wasn't allowed to 
















some of them (ole 1 eye isn't there lol)









there is now a honey gourami in there, (and a small fighter for now) he goes a chocolate colour when he's happy and I diddn't want to get rid of him

I can see a few new leaves on some of the crypts as well:biggrin:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

N1CK said:


> I was originally going to swap the 10 harlrquins for some credit at the LPS then buy the danios but I wasn't allowed to


You know what that means don't you? You just need another tank! :hihi: 

I really like the harlequin rasboras, I think they're really pretty. Did you already have them? Or how did you end up with them instead of the zbera danios? 

I think they look good, but you really COULD just set up another tank if you want zebra danios in this one  

Tank is look good! Can't wait to see it more filled in!


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah I already had them, they were the original inhabitants of this tank, and I don't think I am allowed another tank at the moment being that this is the 4th tank in my room and I still need to set up the 5ft one in the lounge :biggrin: 

I think I am warming to them in there though, the pinker light bring out a lot of the colour on them


----------

